# Vizslas and Doberman Pinschers...



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

What do you think?

We'll be getting Ginny a little baby sister (or brother if we do get a dobe) when she's around one or two. Whatever age she's more mature. 
If we do get a boy, we'll be neutering him, as we can't spay her (competition dog) to release us from the stresses of stopping them from mating. I do realize that we'll need to stop him from mounting her while she's in heat, still..but I'd much rather do that than worry about my baby becoming pregnant unexpectedly. (How crazy would a dobe/vizsla mix look!?)

We've fallen in love with Vizslas and Dobes alike and think it would be awesome to be owned by them both.
They seem to be the perfect match..high energy, 'velcro-ey' dogs...

Have you guys had any experience with the intermingling of Vizslas and Dobes (We'll be putting him in obedience/training, of course. Wouldn't want an unruly dobe..or a vizsla at that. ) If so, how do they act towards each other? I tried to ask on the doberman forum, but they don't really have any experience with Vizslas over there. I did get one guy saying he had 3 V's and a dobe and that they got along great! I would like a little more input from you guys.

THANK YOU!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't speak so much to there home life, but kauzy's always gotten along with every dobe he's encountered. One of his daily running mates is a dobe and they are great pals. I don't think there would be an issue as both have similar personalities


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We play with a Dobie intact girl... just because. They play different period


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole, my V and I live with my mom who has a Doberman, Bella. Cole LOVES her and she enjoys playing with him. They really love going out together to the woods and at the park. They don't cuddle or anything. 

Bella is very protective and possessive of my mom and guards her sometimes so there is jealousy when my mom pays attention to Cole. She will snap at him. She doesn't have any obedience training really...only sit, so having yours in obedience training could possibly rule out any of this behavior I am talking about. She wants the Alpha spot as well so constantly reminds Cole that she is top dog. If Bella was all mine, she would be training with Cole when I do his training and tracking exercises and all that. She is extremely sensitive and shuts down when she doesn't know what I want, example a new game or exercise. 

All in all I think if you handle situations correctly it could def work out. Bella is a sweetheart as is Cole.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Lyra has regularly played with an adult Doberman on the beach from the age of about four months. To be fair the Dobi is pretty gentle with her (as gentle as you can be when you weigh 40Kg) but it was a strange sight at that age!

My only word of caution is that if you get a male it is always better to let them fully mature before neutering them, especially in a large breed where it effects their musculosceletal development as well as their behaviour. This obviously doesn't sit well with your need to keep Ginny unspayed.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5854.msg44587.html#msg44587

There's a few pictures of Cole and Bella there...


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

So beautiful, RAC! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh thank you! You're welcome!! Be sure to share pics when you get yours!!!


----------

